# What can I do with extra pumpkin pie filling?



## Mama Lori

I made a pumpkin pie last night for my son's classroom feast. There ended up being way more filling than the crust could hold, so I have extra. It's not enough extra to make another pie. Any ideas what I can do with it?


----------



## Leilalu

Someone posted a recipe awhile ago for pumkin enchilada sauce. I tried it- it was yummy. You could look in the archives, maybe?
You could also make bread, or pumpkin bran muffins







Or cookies.


----------



## Viriditas

I made pumpkin ravioli with pumpkin filling in wonton wrappers from the grocery store. It was fantastic!


----------



## Mama Lori

Thank you! Those all sound good...my problem is if I were to try and make bread or cookies etc. out of it, I'd have no idea how much flour or other stuff to use....also, it's not just pumpkin puree that I have, it's pumpkin pie filling - it has pumpkin, molasses, honey, maple syrup, eggs, spices, half and half, in it. Think I could use it for anything? thanks


----------



## MsMoMpls

Just dump it into any old muffin mix recipe and it should work pretty well. You just need enough doughy stuff to hold it together so leave out most of the moisture and just add the filing.


----------



## xenabyte

If it's already mixed up for 'pie filling'. Make some pie crust and do tartlet sized ones in muffin tins and pour in and bake for mini pies.

Or crush nuts or graham crackers with some butter and a bit of sugar, and make a little muffin tin crusts and pour in filling and bake.

You will probably get about a 1/4 cup filling per tin, with crust in place...so if that helps you figure out how many 'mini' crusts to make, for the amount of filling you have left over.


----------



## nym

bake it like a pudding. We always make extra to make pumpkin layer puddings. When it is cooked and cooled, layer it in glass bowls with whip cream and a sprinkle of cinnamon on top!


----------



## Mama Lori

Great ideas everyone, thank you!! xenabyte I love the mini pie tarts idea. And nym, the pudding idea sounds easy and yummy.


----------



## dharmama

i mixed my extra filling with cream cheese and made a pumkin cheesecake a couple of weeks ago. it was


----------



## weebitty2

pumpkin cake!

take a yellow cake mix, completely ignore the instructions. add an egg and a melted stick of butter. smoosh it into a 9x13 pan. dump the filling over the top, and bake it. it makes a nice gooey buttery pumpkin cake.


----------



## lao80

Very yummy pumpkin milkshake/smoothie. Use yogurt or ice cream.


----------



## Mama Lori

Wow those all sound soooo good. I ended up making the pudding. I just baked it at 350 for about 45 minutes. I didn't have any whipped cream but we just ate it as is. Made a very yummy dessert after lunch!


----------



## nym

Wooo! I won! I mean... Isn't it yummy?


----------

